# Want to buy an LS7 Clutch



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

I'm upgrading my clutch soon and I've been seeing on other forums people saying that I could get an LS7 Clutch for around $350 and was wondering if any of you are selling it. (Might as well support vendors on the forums yk)


----------

